# Hankook 175/70R14 Mileage Plus II



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

I have 24 of these tires right now, but they always go pretty quick...

I will keep the price at $50.00 each for as long as my suppliers price stays the same...

Let me know how many you need and where you are so I can get you an accurate price with shipping!!! :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

DO U TAKE PAY PAL HOMIE


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

do you ship? if so how much to 95765?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

do you ship? if so how much to 95765?


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

how much shipped to 95765?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83 buick regal_@Mar 7 2008, 10:18 PM~10117416
> *DO U TAKE PAY PAL HOMIE
> *


Of course I do!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 7 2008, 10:23 PM~10117453
> *how much shipped to 95765?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

HOW MUCH TO SHIP TO RIVERSIDE 92503 HOMIE


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83 buick regal_@Mar 7 2008, 10:42 PM~10117689
> *HOW MUCH TO SHIP TO RIVERSIDE 92503 HOMIE
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## 83 buick regal (Oct 19, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 5 2008, 04:00 PM~10095966
> *I have 24 of these tires right now, but they always go pretty quick...
> 
> I will keep the price at $50.00 each for as long as my suppliers price stays the same...
> ...



great price :thumbsup: you should includy these with the daytons your giving away or at a little extra......just an idea homie :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 7 2008, 11:44 PM~10118075
> *great price  :thumbsup:  you should include these with the daytons your giving away or at a little extra......just an idea homie  :biggrin:
> *


That would be a gret idea and I would entertain the thought if people were more enthusiastic about entering the raffle...

I'm already not making money (which most people probably think I'm making a killing), but I can't lose on the deal either... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 8 2008, 06:44 AM~10119382
> *That would be a gret idea and I would entertain the thought if people were more enthusiastic about entering the raffle...
> 
> I'm already not making money (which most people probably think I'm making a killing), but I can't lose on the deal either... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah i don't get where they think your making money cause if I'm correct you said you are going to pay for shipping also on the dayton's..........don't worry man it will come together and you can look at it this way half are sold so theres at least 50 people that have trust in you and thats more than what you started with :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT for the Hankook 175/70R14's... :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave: 

<img src=\'http://i32.tinypic.com/2co1x7o.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

thick or skinny white wall and how much for 4 wide whites......and did you still want to do that deal we talked bout a while back.............


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Mar 10 2008, 12:48 PM~10133910
> *thick or skinny white wall  and how much for 4 wide whites......and did you still want to do that deal we talked bout a while back.............
> *


It's the regular 1/2 in. white wall...

We're still on and I'll let you know when they're finished..


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

how much for 4 shipped to chico, ca. 95928?


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

how much for 4 shipped to nebraska 68522


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Mar 13 2008, 06:30 PM~10161627
> *how much for 4 shipped to nebraska 68522
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

*TTT for the Hankook 175/70R14's... :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave: 

<img src=\'http://i32.tinypic.com/2co1x7o.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

How much for a set shipped to 92027?


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

How much for a set shipped to 92027?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Mar 20 2008, 12:24 AM~10211815
> *How much for a set shipped to 92027?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

The next four (4) sets of 175/70R14's I sell will be at a special price...

PM me with your city and zip code for the price!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 21 2008, 07:53 AM~10220924
> *The next four (4) sets of 175/70R14's I sell will be at a special price...
> 
> PM me with your city and zip code for the price!!!</span>
> ...





<span style=\'color:red\'>YOU HAVE A PM


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Mar 24 2008, 04:08 PM~10243425
> *YOU HAVE A PM
> *


pm returned!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Your set of 175/70R14 hankooks are on the way djdvl666...

3 sets left at SPECIAL PRICE!!!
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 24 2008, 05:18 PM~10243984
> *Your set of 175/70R14 hankooks are on the way djdvl666...
> 
> 3 sets left at SPECIAL PRICE!!!
> ...


good lookin out.

thanks for helping a fellow rider out. i will definatly be sending more business your way. gonna need some 13s this summer you will be the man to call.

mucho positive feedback...... :thumbsup:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

175/70R14 x4 how much shipped to 56601


----------



## uwgbsenior (Feb 10, 2008)

how much to Green Bay, 54302


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini+Mar 24 2008, 07:59 PM~10245536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm's sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

How much for a set shipped to 55057?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 24 2008, 05:18 PM~10243984
> *Your set of 175/70R14 hankooks are on the way djdvl666...
> 
> 3 sets left at SPECIAL PRICE!!!
> ...



JUST GOT MY TIRES IN 2 DAYS :0 

THANKS ALOT....

GOOD BUSINESS.........


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64flattop_@Mar 26 2008, 01:16 PM~10259926
> *How much for a set shipped to 55057?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

A homie just sent out the money cant wait for them thanks again


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Mar 26 2008, 05:21 PM~10261893
> *A homie just sent out the money cant wait for them thanks again
> *


Got you covered homie!!! Your 175/70R14's will be leaving tomorrow...

Thanks for the business!!! :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

GREAT AND THANKS 4 THE HOOK UP I HOPE YOU CAN GET MORE I WILL SHOW THESE TIRES 2 THE HOMIES AND WILL B ORDERING MORE SOON


----------



## heyheyhey (Jul 12, 2007)

Doing business with oldsmobilefanatic was one of the easiest things I have ever had to make in the internet. I’m from Canada and the price he gave me was still only $10 more than the price he was charging his American customers. He helped me every step of the way through shipping and installation help. I will be doing business with him again and it is HIGHLY recommended that you do business with him. YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

4 to 45140???


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 27 2008, 10:49 AM~10267225
> *4 to 45140???
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heyheyhey_@Mar 26 2008, 09:01 PM~10263475
> *Doing business with oldsmobilefanatic was one of the easiest things I have ever had to make in the internet. I’m from Canada and the price he gave me was still only $10 more than the price he was charging his American customers. He helped me every step of the way through shipping and installation help. I will be doing business with him again and it is HIGHLY recommended that you do business with him. YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT.
> *


 :thumbsup: X2


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the complements guys...

Keep the orders coming!!! :yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

got my tires 2day and very happy thanks 4 the hook up homeboy peace


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Apr 2 2008, 02:20 AM~10313923
> *got my tires 2day and very happy thanks 4 the hook up homeboy peace
> *


No thanks necessary...

Taking care of my customers is what I'm suppose to do!!!

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:

Anyone else needing one tire or a set, feel free to send me a pm...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Got my tire today, thanks for the fast shipping. The shop couldnt get the old tire off so I had to sawzal that shit :0 Feels good to be rollin agian :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 2 2008, 07:48 PM~10319708
> *Got my tire today, thanks for the fast shipping. The shop couldnt get the old tire off so I had to sawzal that shit  :0  Feels good to be rollin agian :biggrin:
> *


Don't mention it... That's what I'm here for!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 2 2008, 11:37 AM~10316655
> *No thanks necessary...
> 
> Taking care of my customers is what I'm suppose to do!!!
> ...


A homie any luck on the pic of how the light grey will look anodized want 2 c if it will match my ride thanks


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

how much for 4 of them shipped to 11706


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@Apr 5 2008, 08:37 PM~10343803
> *how much for 4 of them shipped to 11706
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

you stock 175 75 14's


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Apr 5 2008, 11:04 PM~10344741
> *you stock 175 75 14's
> *


Sorry, but I don't think you're gonna find anyone with those anymore!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Still got plenty!!!

Who needs a set or maybe even just one tire???

Let me know!!! 
:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Who needs some???

Let me know!!! 
:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

how much for a set shipped to 73108? dont know if ill need them yet but ya never know....


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Apr 16 2008, 02:54 PM~10430638
> *how much for a set shipped to 73108? dont know if ill need them yet but ya never know....
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

how much shipped to 60101


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

how much 4 shipped to 60101


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Apr 16 2008, 09:45 PM~10433991
> *how much 4 shipped to 60101
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

PRICE ON 4 TO 76051


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 17 2008, 04:13 PM~10439979
> *PRICE ON 4 TO 76051
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

price on 4 to 49221


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Apr 17 2008, 06:11 PM~10440622
> *price on 4 to 49221
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

whats the biggest size 13 u got i run 185-80-13 ww


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

white walls? if so 4 to 33160?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Apr 17 2008, 07:41 PM~10441238
> *white walls? if so 4 to 33160?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

PRICE ON A SET SHIPPED TO 28079 NC


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Apr 18 2008, 11:26 AM~10446219
> *PRICE ON A SET SHIPPED TO 28079 NC
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## LC21 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

WHERES MY SHIT!!! :biggrin: JK BRO STILL TO COLD UP HERE FOR ME TO CRUISE. PLUS DA CAR LOOKIN LIKE THIS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 18 2008, 09:53 PM~10450290
> *WHERES MY SHIT!!!  :biggrin:  JK BRO STILL TO COLD UP HERE FOR ME TO CRUISE.  PLUS DA CAR LOOKIN LIKE THIS RIGHT NOW.
> *


I got you covered homie!!! You'll have your wheel & tire package next week... :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

i neeed a price for 4 tires to be shipped to TEXAS 76016 i need them bad homie :uh:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Apr 20 2008, 07:27 PM~10461452
> *i neeed a price for 4 tires to be shipped to TEXAS 76016 i need them bad homie :uh:
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 20 2008, 08:52 PM~10462218
> *pm sent!!!
> *


 PM sent.......................twice


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Apr 21 2008, 10:56 AM~10465794
> *PM sent.......................twice
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Roma, your (1) Hankook 175/70R14 is on it's way to you... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

79swanginmalibu1, your (4) Hankook 175/70R14's are on their way to you!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

KARACHISFINEST, your (4) Hankook 175/70R17's are on their way to you... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

64flattop, your (4) Hankook 175/70R14's are on their way to you!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 24 2008, 07:14 PM~10496822
> *64flattop, your (4) Hankook 175/70R14's are on their way to you!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GREAT !! THANX ALOT HOMIE!!


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Arrived yesterday......... :biggrin: .........Thanks again!!!


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 23 2008, 02:17 PM~10486528
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>ttt 4 a great seller.got some 14'' spokes and tires and had them in no time.thanks big homie.* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

how much for 4 175/70/14 ww shipped to 52001?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Apr 26 2008, 02:42 PM~10509374
> *how much for 4 175/70/14 ww shipped to 52001?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say tonie....how long would it take to get me a set here to tx? hour north of houston.....


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2008, 11:54 PM~10511986
> *say tonie....how long would it take to get me a set here to tx? hour north of houston.....
> *


2 days...


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

hey tonie good business man got my tires in last week mon. and the spare the following day
very satisfied and the linc is too on its new shoes THANX :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96Linc_@Apr 27 2008, 11:42 AM~10513781
> *hey tonie good business man got my tires in last week mon. and the spare the following day
> very satisfied and the linc is too on its new shoes  THANX :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the complement!!! :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

how much for 5 shipped to 29906


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Apr 28 2008, 05:07 PM~10523962
> *how much for 5 shipped to 29906
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## A_D_4coupe (Jun 15, 2005)

Lookin for 4 sent to 48101


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A_D_4coupe_@Apr 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10526379
> *Lookin for 4 sent to 48101
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

I got my tires 2day very happy w/them thanx alot Homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

look what just came in about 5min ago :biggrin: :biggrin: 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

4 shipped 2 74106


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIMECASH_@May 1 2008, 10:59 PM~10556305
> *4 shipped 2 74106
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

4 SHIPPED TO 28079


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@May 3 2008, 09:35 AM~10565841
> *4 SHIPPED TO  28079
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave:


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

4 shipped to louisiana 70520


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@May 6 2008, 09:11 PM~10593616
> *4 shipped to louisiana 70520
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## 06hemiram (Dec 7, 2007)

2 tires shipped to 33014, thanks


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06hemiram_@May 7 2008, 03:38 PM~10601098
> *2 tires shipped to 33014, thanks
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)

4 shipped to 02723 wide white wall also whats the size of the white wall im looking for 1inch and quarter


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS_@May 7 2008, 08:13 PM~10603091
> *4 shipped to 02723 wide white wall  also whats the size of the white wall im looking for 1inch and quarter
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks for the response but i need the fat white walls


----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)

JUST SENT PAYPAL FOR FIVE 175 70 14 HANKOOKS HOPE EVERYTHING GOES SMOOTH THANKS TONIE


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS_@May 9 2008, 06:09 PM~10618673
> *JUST SENT PAYPAL FOR FIVE 175 70 14 HANKOOKS HOPE EVERYTHING GOES SMOOTH THANKS TONIE
> *


I've got you covered... 

Thanks for the business!!!

Who else needs some???


----------



## Down4life (Jan 31, 2007)

how much to ship 2 tires to 11208 NY?


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

need 4 shipped to 80223 the mile high city.... price


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Down4life_@May 10 2008, 03:00 PM~10623721
> *how much to ship 2 tires to 11208 NY?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 10 2008, 03:10 PM~10623757
> *need 4 shipped to 80223 the mile high city.... price
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

4 shipped to 58265 neche nd.price


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 10 2008, 05:32 PM~10624417
> *4 shipped to 58265 neche nd.price
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

i need two shipped to 46809


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

need 411 shipped to 90002 2 sets


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@May 11 2008, 04:10 PM~10629433
> *i need two shipped to 46809
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@May 11 2008, 05:13 PM~10629861
> *need 411 shipped to 90002 2 sets
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

How much for five tires shipped to Fort Worth, TX 76103


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 13 2008, 06:06 AM~10642291
> *How much for five tires shipped to Fort Worth, TX 76103
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## SN1P3R (May 15, 2008)

HEY HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR 4 175/70/14 WW TO AZ 85301


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm:  uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@May 23 2008, 05:50 AM~10718804
> *:yes:  :nicoderm:    uffin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE LEFT AND A QUOTE OF A SET OF 4 TO 89118


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

how much to 75801 in tx 4 of them


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Jun 2 2008, 10:50 PM~10783984
> *how much to 75801 in tx 4 of them
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 2 2008, 04:59 PM~10781703
> *HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE LEFT AND A QUOTE OF A SET OF 4 TO 89118
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Can you PM me a price for a set of 4 regular sized WW shipped to IN 46241 and a price for wide WW. I would only need 2 of the wide WW. And do you take credit cards? Thanks in advance


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

price for 4 shipped to s6v 7k6 sask.canada please.
also- do you have a sidewall pic? and what is the overall diameter?
thanks,
mike


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

how much for 4 shipped to texas 75801


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jun 3 2008, 03:17 AM~10785501
> *Can you PM me a price for a set of 4 regular sized WW shipped to IN 46241 and a price for wide WW.  I would only need 2 of the wide WW.  And do you take credit cards? Thanks in advance
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jun 3 2008, 02:46 PM~10788511
> *how much for 4 shipped to texas 75801
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 3 2008, 03:46 AM~10785570
> *price for 4 shipped to s6v 7k6 sask.canada please.
> also- do you have a sidewall pic? and what is the overall diameter?
> thanks,
> ...


pm sent!!!


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

4 shipped to 55021


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

price?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 3 2008, 03:29 PM~10788865
> *4 shipped to 55021
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Still got plenty of them!!!

:yes: :nicoderm:  uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Who needs one, a set, or even a few sets???

:yes: :nicoderm:  uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## mike cadillac (Dec 11, 2003)

4 shipped to 32225


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike cadillac_@Jun 18 2008, 08:46 AM~10895586
> *4 shipped to 32225
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 10 2008, 02:25 PM~10133762
> *TTT for the Hankook 175/70R14's... :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:    :wave:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i32.tinypic.com/2co1x7o.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



homie if you still got them I need a price for 8 to 27344


----------



## Big Chief (Jun 26, 2005)

I need a set ASAP! How long would they take to get to 48126. Are they white wall too?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

i need one 175/70 shipped to 76016 and pm your address so i can send you da money :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

shipped to 01841??


----------



## LIANO (May 26, 2009)

4 X 175/70R14 How much for Montreal canada.. Thanks


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIANO_@May 26 2009, 03:24 PM~14003363
> *4 X 175/70R14 How much for Montreal canada.. Thanks
> *


This guy is a thief. Trust me you dont want any part of him.


----------



## MAC MINO (Dec 4, 2008)

4 shipped to 28697


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@May 27 2009, 03:04 PM~14016613
> *4 shipped to 28697
> *


otro pendejo.....















"we got a live one here"


----------



## punkandy311 (Jan 15, 2009)

how much for four shipped to 76710?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

*Fuck people, look at the damn date the last time this guy posted. Look at the last time he was online!!!! He ripped a ton of people off for thousands of dollars and disappeared. End of story quit trying to buy tires from a ghost. Contact Dcheeze he sells them for about the same price anyway*.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 27 2009, 08:25 PM~14020135
> *Fuck people,  look at the damn date the last time this guy posted.  Look at the last time he was online!!!!  He ripped a ton of people off for thousands of dollars and disappeared.  End of story quit trying to buy tires from a ghost.  Contact Dcheeze he sells them for about the same price anyway.
> *


 :0 CROOK AND FOUR PEOPLE STILL WANT TO SEND HIM MONEY :wow:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

sitting on five sets right now $53 each plus tax :biggrin:


----------



## DaRealist2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

_How much to send to 37814 i need 2 of them_


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

602 Monte said:


> sitting on five sets right now $53 each plus tax :biggrin:


Where u located


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> Where u located


Arizona???


----------

